# Can I adjust where "save as" lands in File Explorer?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I save everything I'm working on in three places; takes 5 seconds, just force of habit, saved me many times when I did something careless. With my new desktop, if I go "save as," it dumps me in FE way down the folder structure; as in scrolling way down, and I have to skip around to click on all three places. But even if it was just one place, it's still inconvenient. The attached image shows where I'd like the default to be, which is basically at the top, just below "quick access," which would be a great convenience. I don't see options for setting something like this....any ideas?


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

The below link explains how to adjust the default Sacred or Desired location for Saves. This way, you can customize where Save As saves files. It should work in Windows 10.
Link:
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-default-save-location-windows-10

For Windows 11, the instructions are the same, too.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi, thanks for this, but after looking through it, I don't think it applies to what I'm looking for. I manually save to three different locations. I don't think it's a good idea for me to automate that too much.....too easy to mess up, you know? For example, I work on music notation documents (composing), and saving a file incorrectly can really screw things up. So I go "save as -->OneDrive," then the same for Dropbox and desktop.....and regularly to Google Drive as well. If I saved to all three at once, not a good idea.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

What program are you in when saving these files?

For example here's how to change default save location in MS Office:
https://www.howtogeek.com/698873/ho...-offices-default-save-location-on-windows-10/

You may not be able to change this in every program.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I'm in Finale which is a music notation program, but I guess I'm not explaining this well. The issue is the same whether I am in Word or Excel or Finale or whatever.When I "save as," I decide where it goes, right? So I click save as and then I direct it to save at a particular location. I do this for three different locations each time. All I want is for the File Explorer structure to be at the top when I click on "save as" so I don't have to go scrolling down and all over the place to locate where I want to "save as." That's the issue. Sorry if I didn't explain it well.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Here's the simplified version of what I need: I want File Explorer to always default to Quick Access (at the top) when I click on "Save As".....that's it. No one has any ideas how to do this?


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

Would it help to set the default save location in Finale?

Preferences-Folders dialog box
https://usermanuals.finalemusic.com/Finale2012Mac/Content/Finale/IDD_FOLDEROPTIONS.htm


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I don't think so, because I'm saving to three different places each time. One after the other. If I'm missing something, let me know.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Under Quick access the most frequent/recent files/folders are shown, by default. To change that and pin specific filse/folders, you can do this:

Let's say the 3 places you save Finale files are these:

SONGS1
SONGS2
SONGS3

You right click each folder and choose *Pin to Quick access. *

If you want to see only your pinned folders, you can turn off recent files or frequent folders. Open File Explorer, go to the *View* tab, and then select *Options. *In the *Privacy* section, *clear the check boxes *and select *Apply.* Now Quick access will only show your pinned folders.

You can also remove specific files/folders from Quick access if you right click on them and select *Remove from Quick access. *

Let me know if this is what you needed.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi, this was useful; now I know how to customize Quick Access and I have exactly what I want there (for now.) Now I need to figure out if it's possible to go RIGHT THERE every time I "save as." See the two images below: on the left is where I want to be each time, and on the right is where it always takes me....requiring a long scroll up to reach Quick Access. Small annoyance, but something I do easily 50+ times a day....that's a lot of scrolling-up time.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Do you want to save in Capricious folder?

Why do you scroll down? If you pin it in Quick access, it's there when you do Save as.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

For this project saving in three folders: Dropbox, OneDrive, and Desktop (Capricious is the name of a piece and its folder; I don't save there using "save as.") I'm working in the program, I click save as, and it takes me right where I show you. Way down the file explorer structure. Then I have to scroll all the way up to get to quick access, sometimes all three save as's I have to scroll around For each one. If I could click save as and it dumps me right at the top at quicks access, that's exactly what I need.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I see.

Now you have pined the desired folders in Quick access, do the following:

Open *File Explorer*, select the* View tab* and then click on *Navigation Pane* at the left. *UN-Check Show all folders*. Close File Explorer and try to Save as another file.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Tried that, with a few different files, different file types even, but it still dumps me way down the list each time no matter what.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

bj nick said:


> Tried that, with a few different files, different file types even, but it still dumps me way down the list each time no matter what.


Different files and folders? The option in my previous post is for all folders. Did you un-check the option?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Understood, sorry if it wasn't clear. I unchecked that box, then tried to "save as" with different file types, like .pdf, MS Word, Finale (my music notation software), with same result: it dumps me way down every time. I tried the different files to see if this was maybe program-specific since I use Finale more than anything else these days. It occurred to me that if that was the case, I would seek guidance in the Finale Forum instead of here, where it would be more general.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Finale is not the case. I use it too.

I can recreate your issue with the Show all folders checked. When this option is un-checked, no scroll down issue.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hmm.....not sure how to proceed at this point.....


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It may help if you were to tell us what programs you are using?

Some programs the default file location can be set within each program.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

DaveA said:


> It may help if you were to tell us what programs you are using?
> 
> Some programs the default file location can be set within each program.


Hi, I did indicate that: I use Finale music notation software most of the time, but the issue is the same if I'm in Word, or whatever program. It's curious.....seems like there should be a simple way to set this preference in File Explorer.....at least I would think so. I don't think Finale will have any setting for that.....certainly one can set a default "save" location, but that's not my issue. I think this is all on File Explorer; or on Windows in general. I would love to be wrong!


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

What Finale version do you have? I have 11 (I know, it's old), but see what I get when I choose Save as.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have version 26.3. 27 just came out but I'm not jumping on that yet. I definitely do not get dumped at the top under quick Access. If there's a setting there I'd love to know it.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The real question is why are you " I save everything I'm working on in three places; "?

And what are the complete paths to these 3 locations?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

David, I'm really paranoid about losing something important I'm working on.......I'm doing music where I'm always revising/modifying/refining, and I've found it's so easy to wind up losing some detailed work I slaved over.....saving obsessively has saved my rear many times. It's even more involved: I save regularly to my Seagate expansion drive, and maybe once a week I upload to GD. Yeah, I know.....but I'd rather be way over the top then not enough. 

As far as "path," not sure what you mean....Dropbox, OneDrive, and Desktop (which I regularly dump "completed" work to a particular folder (shortcut to data drive.)


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, a GOOD backup plan would cover these extra savings.

Also note, that the "Desktop" of one's machine is the worst place to save any files.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Oh, I agree the desktop is not real security. It's just a convenience. Everything I have is backed up in multiple places including online. My thinking is if the machine died, stolen, God knows what, where would I be?


----------

